# Solved: cant read DVD disks



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi,,,I can burn to DVD but when i put a data dvd, game dvd or dvd movie my drive wont read it, it doest even see it, I have looked for updates but cant find any, that doest mean that there arnt any. My drive is a Sony DVD RW DW-D23A. Also last year with the same drive it had trouble reading certin cd games then i reinstalled my window xp pro and all was good and i could read my game again. Any ideas,,,,Thanks for your time,,, Doj ,,,,,


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

What program did you use to burn your DVDs?


----------



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

I use Nero, DVDX and Power2Go Express, i do also have a load of othey burning, converting, media player and phone transefer programsprograms on my PC and i suspect theres has been a conflict with one of them.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes that is a good possibility...I would start with uninstalling the ones you can do without for now and for the others uninstall them too and reinstall them ...checking for any updates for them...especially Nero.


----------



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for your help,,,my motherboard came with a DVD Player/burning pack and i unistalled it as i dont use it, so i tried and reistalled the pack i can read some dvds disks but not all,, also when i put a cd into my other drive it just pops it back out


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Is this a Combo drive DVD/CD?

Have you uninstalled Nero?


----------



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

yeh i unistalled Nero,, I have got a CD/DVD duel layer burner/player and a cd burner, with the cd burner when i put a cd in it just pops back open the drive and cd/dvd wont read a lot of my cd games when they are installed, it will read them when the game is unistalled and i wont read my dvds.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

doj said:


> yeh i unistalled Nero,, I have got a CD/DVD duel layer burner/player and a cd burner, with the cd burner when i put a cd in it just pops back open the drive and cd/dvd wont read a lot of my cd games when they are installed, it will read them when the game is unistalled and i wont read my dvds.


If I read this correctly, you have a combo cd/dvd burner/player and a cd burner/player. Are they sitting right up against each other? This may sound weird, but I had a setup like that when I added a dvd/cd player/burner and it was affecting the air flow around the two units. Try removing the old cd player/burner. You don't need it anyway if you have a combo unit now. It fixed the air circulation problem around mine and never had anymore problems with the unit's operation. It's amazing how hot those things can get if they don't have adequate air flow around them.


----------



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

Just to let you know, i have been told that there are 3 lenses in a my DVD burner and the lense that reads the disks looks like it has burnt out. I did try it in another PC to make sure and it didn't work in there either. Got a new one today and all is good now. DojHarris


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Lens went up the Swanee......it happens


----------

